# How far can/should an 8-month old pup walk?



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm used to measuring my walks in working line German Shepherd distances (I quit, she never did.)

What is a reasonable walk for a pup at 8 months, and does that distance increase over time?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

At 8 months old my guys were walking 45-60 min a day. I think at times it was slightly over an hour. They still do that same distance as adults.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi was walking about the same distance as Linda's dogs at that age. But check with the breeder. A lot of breeders don't take their dogs on a lot of formal walks, because they have a number of dogs, who "exercise" each other! You might have to build up her walking stamina a bit. As an adult, Kodi easily keeps up with us on 2-3 hour hikes... In fact he covers WAY more ground than we do by running ahead, then coming back to check in, and so on!


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Young pups and adolescents have more energy than sense. You don't want to overdue it while they are growing. Tendons and ligaments are lax during this time to allow for rapid growth and you can injure a puppy with excessive long and fast walks. Plus paw pads are tender and need time to toughen up. Take daily leisure "strolls". And be prepared to pick up tired pup and carry him home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Karen Collins said:


> Young pups and adolescents have more energy than sense. You don't want to overdue it while they are growing. Tendons and ligaments are lax during this time to allow for rapid growth and you can injure a puppy with excessive long and fast walks. Plus paw pads are tender and need time to toughen up. Take daily leisure "strolls". And be prepared to pick up tired pup and carry him home.


to clarify what I wrote, we didn't start out with long walks... we increased them gradually. That's wy I was saying that just because Linda and I were going for long walks with our 8 month old pups, doesn't mean a young dog who had never been on long walks should be thrown in the deep end of the pool, so to speak!  You need to work up to it and build fitness slowly, just like with a human!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree. When Scudder was 9 weeks old we did the hour hike but I carried him giving him breaks along the way


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

My pup, now a year and one month old, walks about the same amount as the others. When he was little I did the same as the others, we'd pick him up during the walk. If your schedule permits, a lot of short walks are good while they are little. It is tough because my dog is like what Karen said, more energy than sense. He will get home from a long walk and still run around the house like a maniac.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

it's about fitness.

I"m not a nut like Linda, plus I'm a little gimpy. 30 minutes walks is about all I can handle with 3 doggies on leash.

I'm sure if I was in better shape, my dogs would be too, lol.


----------

